# Coding 90833 and 99212 or 99213



## TRENESE1976 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello

I have a question I just started coding psych claims some of my claim are getting denied when I submit a 90833 with a 99212 or 99213 with a 25 modifier and getting denials for being included with the 90833 it this true or I'm I doing something wrong.


----------



## Chowland (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe 90833 is an add on code, therefore your primary code should not require the 25 modifier.


----------



## 1formissy (Oct 31, 2014)

The 90833 is not included with an E/M service, therefore, the modifier 25 would not apply. 
Make sure you have the correct diagnosis to the related CPT code and the claims should be paid just fine.


----------

